# [Regular Season Game 42] Houston Rockets at San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(23-18)/(25-16)*


When/Where:
*Friday, January 22, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Parker / Hill / Bogans / Blair / Duncan*


_*Preview*_


> The San Antonio Spurs' offense has abruptly cooled off and the losses are quickly mounting. Despite the suddenly sluggish offense, Tim Duncan probably likes his chances of becoming the seventh member of the 20,000-point club against the Houston Rockets.
> 
> Duncan, one point shy of reaching that milestone, looks to help the Spurs get their offense back on track and avoid losing for the fourth time in five games Friday night when they host the Rockets.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is a totally winnable game. Spurs are not the power they once were.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston Rockets* Schedule Change: The Rockets April 7th home game against the Utah Jazz is changed to 7:00PM CT and will now *be televised by ESPN*.


_Rox' Facebook page_


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

woo good win!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Not your big brother's Rockets/Spurs game. Looked more like a Warriors/Suns shootout.


----------

